# BLOB Image in JSP anzeigen



## Stefan2902 (5. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne Bilder in einer JSP Seite anzeigen, die auf BLOB Images in meiner Mysql Datenbank beruhren.

Meine Datenbanktabelle sieht wie folgt aus: id (int), name (String), picture (BLOB)

Ich habe eine Klasse und Kollektion in Java programmiert, welche die Daten aus dieser Tabellen entgegennehmen. 

In meiner JSP Seite hätte ich nun die Möglichkeit über 
	
	
	
	





```
klasse.getPicture()
```
 auf meinen BLOB zuzugreifen. Nach ein wenig Recherche habe ich festgestellt, dass man nicht direkt auf die BLOBs zugreifen kann. Ich muss zunächst einen BinärArray erzeugen und dann einen OutputStream erzeugen.

Im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass man das am besten mit einem ImageServlet macht. Nun meine Fragen:

1. Ist es wirklich Best Practise, dass man das Anzeigen dieser Bilder über ein ImageServlet realisiert?
2. Falls ja, stelle ich mir die Frage, was ich an das Servlet übergeben soll, da ich die BLOB Information ja schon in meinem JSP habe? In den Beispielen finde ich immer, dass eine ID übergeben wird und dann das Servlet über einen Datenbankabruf das BLOB liest. Das ist aber nicht notwendig, da ich den BLOB ja schon habe? Kann ich den BLOB vielleicht über die Session übergeben?
3. Ich habe versucht testweise ein ImageServlet anzulegen, nur leider wird es durch folgenden Aufruf in der JSP Seite nicht aufgerufen 
	
	
	
	





```
<img src="/ImageServlet" width="150" height="200">
```
. 
4. Eine generelle Frage: Wenn ich das Servlet nur als ImageServlet verwende, muss ich es dann in der web.xml genau wie alle anderen Servlets mappen?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2012)

1. Ja ich würde es oft auch so machen, laden und als byte array zurück streamen, der browser zeigt es dann als bild an..
2. In der Session würde ich keien Blob halten, da da die Session extrem groß wird, was sehr schlecht skaliert. Im Request kannst du es auch nicht halten, da du beim aufruf des Img Tags eigentlich wieder in einem neuen Request bist. Also lade es einfach nicht in der jsp und in dem Image Servlet lädst dus dann... wie du das bild identifizierst... mhn ja kommt drauf an... über eine id des datensatzes oder ähnliches <img src="/ImageServlet?imgId=44" width="150" height="200">
3. dann hast du in deiner web.xml oder wo immer du deine Servlet konfigurierst etwas falsch gemacht... zeig das mal


Hast du ein Beispiel für so ein Servlet? ich könnte eines posten..


----------



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2012)

```
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpSession;

public class ImageLoader extends HttpServlet {

    private static final String MIME = "image/jpeg";

    protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
        doPost(request, response);
    }

    protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
      HttpSession session = request.getSession();

      String imgId = request.getParameter("imgId");

	  Connection connection = //wie auch immer connection besorgen...
      try {
		byte[] imageData =//wie auch immer die daten als byte array von der DB laden...
        response.setContentType(MIME);
        response.setHeader("Content-disposition", "inline; filename=Imaage_"+id+".jpg");
        response.setHeader("pragma", "cache");
        response.getOutputStream().write(imageData);

      } catch (Exception e) {
         //loggen
      }finally{
         connection.close();
      }		
   }
}
```
sowas würde reichen...


----------



## Stefan2902 (5. Dez 2012)

Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. 

Der Grund warum ich gefragt habe, ob es "best practise" ist, ist, weil ich cirka 20 kleine Bilder über das ImageServlet laden muss und dann in der JSP Seite anzeigen lassen möchte. Das bedeuted, dass ich 20 mal die Connection herstelle, eine SQL Query absetze usw. Da ich die BLOB Informationen ja schon vorliegen habe, dachte ich da gäbe es eine Alternative. Ist aber OK. Ich werde dann mal testen, ob das ImageServlet performant genug ist! Danke!!

Übergeben werde ich dann die ID, da diese eineindeutig ist.

Was die web.xml angeht, so seht diese z.Zt. wie folgt aus, da ich nur einen Controller verwende:


```
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC
  '-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN'
  'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'>
<web-app>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>mainController</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>de.stefan.tippspiel.Controller</servlet-class>
  </servlet>

  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>mainController</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/application</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```

Um nun das ImageServlet einzubinden, würde ich die folgenden Einträge ergänzen:


```
...
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>ImageController</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>de.stefan.tippspiel.ImageController</servlet-class>
  </servlet>

  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>ImageController</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/images</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
...
```

Macht das Sinn so? 

Falls ja, wie würde dann der Call im JSP aussehen? Wäre sowas wie:


```
<img src="/images/ImageServlet" width="150" height="200">
```

richtig?

Danke und Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2902 (6. Dez 2012)

Hat super mit dem ImageServlet funktioniert. 

Danke für die Unterstützung!

Stefan


----------



## ARadauer (6. Dez 2012)

> Das bedeuted, dass ich 20 mal die Connection herstelle, eine SQL Query absetze usw.


Meinst du Connections zur Datenbank? Das ist halt langsam, die müssten aus einem Connection Pool deines Servers kommen, aber ich denke das wird schon passieren.

Wenn du aber Connections vom Browswer zum Server meinst... das ist kein Problem, da sind moderne Browser und Server extrem optimiert und die 20 Verbindungen würden auch parallel abgearbeitet werden...


----------

